# Small cichlids???



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

are there any cichlids that i could keep in a 30 gallon tank??? if so, could someone plz name some species that would be compatible. they do not have to necessarrily be african, but i didnt know where to post this. thanks guys :wink:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are quite a few, but the most common dwarf cichlids would be Kribs, Rams, Apistos from South America and the shell dwelling (shellies) from L. Tang in Africa.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

30 Gallon Aquariums


6-8 Dwarf Julidochromis, Fairy Neolamprologus, Dwarf Neolamprologus, or Altolamprologus 
2 trios of Copadichromis or Aulonocara 
6 small/medium schooling fish (Danios, Rasboras, Rainbowfish, etc...) 
1 or 2 Dwarf Plecostomus 


-OR-


1 trio Labidochromis 
1 trio Cynotilapia or Haplochromis 
1 trio Copadichromis or Aulonocara 
6 small/medium schooling fish (Danios, Rasboras, Rainbowfish, ect...) 
1 or 2 Dwarf Plecostomus 


-OR-


2 trios Dwarf Pseudotropheus 
1 trio Cynotilapia 
1 trio Melanochromis dialepis (dwarf) 
1 trio Haplochromis 
1 or 2 Dwarf Plecostomus


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I see I'm not the only one keeping the L. Bricardis. Have you had them spawn yet?


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

no, I only have one at the moment. I plan on getting 3 or 4 more.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea Pulcher or Brichardi's will look and do well in there, though i believe they do best in pairs but hard part is finding a pair if your making your own..lol

Yellow labs will do fine in that tank with some black sand couple pieces of holey rock that tank will be happening!

Is this tank a 30L or 30H?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

it would be a 30 long. yellow labs??? really??? i love them... could i house like about 2 in a 30??


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

actually you would like a trio, 1m 2fm.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i'd say you could do 5 of them in there, or so, with black sand would really bring their coloration out and a black background.


----------



## juelz (Feb 9, 2006)

> 30 Gallon Aquariums
> 
> 
> 6-8 Dwarf Julidochromis, Fairy Neolamprologus, Dwarf Neolamprologus, or Altolamprologus
> ...


could u really fit one of these sets in a 30 gallon aquarium?


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

juelz said:


> could u really fit one of these sets in a 30 gallon aquarium?


I agree ... 30 gal is way too small for hap or pea****s.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Honestly, I think trying for those fish in a 30 is asking for trouble eventually. They'll be ok as juvies, but after they reach sexual maturity there's going to be conflicts.


----------



## alpha5115 (Feb 25, 2006)

you can have a pair of convicts if u want to breed cuz cons are ez to breed and they dont get big.


----------

